# My GTR upgrades



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

I bought my 2010 GTR in Feb this year and have had a bit of work carried out, so thought I'd share the info, in case anyone wants to go down same route on any upgrades/items. 

I know I'm way behind some others on their upgrades and this info is probably already out there, but thought no harm to sharing. 

The car had been previously really well looked after having all its services completed bang on time with main dealer and specalists (middlehurst /ACspeedtech). 

As soon as I drove it I was hooked, loved the mechanical clunks and rawness of it. Added bonus was it had a brand new MY2015 transmission fitted 5 years ago. 

I had a full major service completed by Autotorque on purchase including all fluids. Great job by Chris/Tim and team who went out of their way to get the service booked in time for me picking up the car. Top quality work and thumbs up. 👍 

They did advise on front suspension bushing which had started to crack and as a result the geometry couldn't be carried out. And if I wanted to get the work done I'd have to leave it for a while with them...which wasn't an option, I couldn't wait any longer!!! 

So modification wise, the car itself came as a bit of a hybrid stage, totally decatted and a remap completed years ago, but no upgraded injectors, totally stock apart from that. 

I absolutely fell in love with the car but i had a few items I wanted to get sorted to get it to my 'dream car' status. Listed these below, in case anyone wants to go down the same path. 

1. The map at the time was carried out to safeguard the engine but with decatted DPs & no injectors, it really wasn't running to potential. 

It basically had a huge waft of torque low down but then it felt a bit flat higher up the rev range (no doubt the flatness was due to inability to fuel by stock injectors). 

The power delivery wasn't linear, and in lower gears, that initial torque spike meant it felt a bit inconsistent (with the traction control kicking in). Note I don't track or launch the car, this was just in normal spirited road use and acceleration in lower gears low down the rev range. 

2. Exhaust - The decat exhaust had a very strong drone, unbearable on the motorway, to the point where my ears would be ringing after a long journey (and I kept doing long journeys just to drive it!) 

3. Exhaust - the fumes and smell of petrol, was at times, nauseating.... Even on the motorway with the widows down it smelt like I was smoking an exhaust pipe...

4. Handling wise, (apart from the lack of traction due to the spikey map), it felt unsettled and a bit unpredictable. It felt like it 'unsettled' itself before the electronics kicked in and straightened it out. Again this was not under extreme driving by any stretch, just under acceleration going round a normal bend.

5. The transmission felt smooth but after reading some stories on here about clutch slip and wear on the clutch plates I knew it wasn't quite right. 

6. Rear discs and pads needed replacing

7. Wheel valve stem snapped in my hand when I was tightening the cap after putting air in tyre... 😬. Have raised it this forum, as it could have been disastrous, luckily I was parked up in a petrol station...

So over the past period been waiting eagerly for lock down to ease before booking the car in, to get it completely sound, both mechanically and in terms of the map. 

A few weeks ago I had the rear discs and pads replaced with AP discs/ferrodo ds2500s by Autotorque. Again top job by the guys at Autotorque. I went with this combo as I hate brake squeal and I'm not hard on brakes. Combo has worked superbly so far, but appreciate pads may be too soft for some. 

With regards to the rest of the work I spoke to Andy at ACspeedtech a while back. From the outset Andy took the time to engage with me on everything above. He went into detail on every aspect, listing all the options, upsides and downsides of each option, and what he would recommend. Really impressed with the amount of time he took to discuss everything. 

I could talk cars all day so this was really well received, especially as my friends and family were sick to death of hearing about my car... 

So with the fact that AC had previously looked after my car and the confidence Andy gave me, I booked it in, to have the work done. I collected it last week and here's the result:

1. Exhaust - Had 2 x high cell metal sports cats fitted on y-pipe section and fabricated by Russ Fellows. Drone is significantly reduced I'd say by about 70% without losing the 'good' sound of the system. Very very happy. 

2. Exhaust smell - completely gone. Windows down, at idle, under accelaration, zero smell, zero nausea. 

3. Front suspension bushes. Replaced with superpro bushing and geo completed. Cannot begin to explain how different the car handles. Tight, sharp, balanced, aggressive, just perfect. Andy said the geo was out by a fair bit but still I was shocked, at how much the handling had improved. 

4. Valve stems and tpms replaced (sourced from Barry) - no more warning light as expected. 

5. New injectors and remap - left this til last..... no words can describe. If anyone is considering this upgrade please go for it. Droves of linear power and torque available right through rev range with no sharp spikes. Hugely useable, and effortless power with the tractibility to match as well.

Andy did a clutch learn and the gear changes are now more aggressive to avoid slip. 

Initially had a couple of items which needed a tweak. 

First was around too aggressive gear changes and one where on very light throttle (specific degree of throttle press) the change down is a bit delayed. 

The overly aggressive gear changes are now sorted after a few miles and Andy had asked me to run it for a couple of hundred miles as the delayed change down on a particular throttle point should resolve itself too. 

So to summarise, I can honestly say this is now my ultimate car. Yes it's a 10 year old GTR, and I couldn't afford anything more expensive or extravagent, but even if I could, I genuinely wouldn't want anything else. 

Massive kudos to ACspeedtech for the level of engagement, knowledge and advice plus the quality of the work. They really know their **** and nailed it first time. 👍 

If anyone's wants anymore info please shout me, be happy to give them an honest opinion. 

Cheers


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

Great write up! could i ask, why did you choose AC over AT to complete the updages even though AT had done quite a bit of work on the car for you? I am going from stock to 4.25 in the next month or 2 and can not make up my mind which tuner to use out of AT and Litchfield


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Great write up that and also that you are now happy. Im fairly new to Gtrs too and what superb cars they are !


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

davej51 said:


> Great write up! could i ask, why did you choose AC over AT to complete the updages even though AT had done quite a bit of work on the car for you? I am going from stock to 4.25 in the next month or 2 and can not make up my mind which tuner to use out of AT and Litchfield


Thanks Dave! Yes sure, so it wasn't any one reason, as mentioned in the write up AT have been great and I wouldn't hesitate to use them again for service work etc. Tim and Chris have both been great and the work they did too notch. 

It was more a combination of things that pushed me towards AC for this big list of changes. 

1. They'd previously tuned the car and knew the map characteristics and running well. 
2. They were cheaper on some of the work (e.g. The map but this might have been as they had the license already on my car) and certainly on the bushing. Now AC are much further away than AT so for jobs that aren't so big it wouldn't be viable to travel so far just from a cost perspective, however for bigger jobs it might be worth it. 

3. I'd say this one is probably the biggest reason out the 3. The level of engagement and communication. Andy in particular (but also Allan) from AC have probably spent hours with me on the phone 30 mins at a time from the outset. Running through all options and explaining each upgrade in fine detail. And this wasn't me keeping them on the phone asking a million questions, it was off their own back. 

Andy has literally covered each change with me from the initial outset to once fitted in huge detail and even yesterday when discussing the transmission change he again spent 30 minutes on the phone with me. 

It's really rare to get this level of engagement and detail/knowledge to boot, ultimately made my mind up and the end result is exactly what I was after. 

Again just to stress I wouldn't hesitate to use AT again you'd be in good hands.


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

If you're planning to do more stuff; get a project thread started with photos


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

MG52018 said:


> Thanks Dave! Yes sure, so it wasn't any one reason, as mentioned in the write up AT have been great and I wouldn't hesitate to use them again for service work etc. Tim and Chris have both been great and the work they did too notch.
> 
> It was more a combination of things that pushed me towards AC for this big list of changes.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, appreciated.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

adz87kc said:


> If you're planning to do more stuff; get a project thread started with photos


Yes definitely will do thanks. 

Ideally would have liked to have photographed the new y-pipe and suspension arm bushing but with the covid situation wasn't possible to access whilst it was in with AC. 

When it's on a ramp again will take some time some pics and add. 

👍


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Obviously the stories i heard about Andy and ac speedtech are true, they seem a fair and down to earth bunch, and good at their job.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

As long as he’s delivered what you asked for is all that matters, go ahead and enjoy it now.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

Quick update on this thread since I've put some miles on the car with the new map and other work 

The gearbox couple of niggles are resolved (delay in change down under part throttle) and the overly aggressive gear changes have also settled down as Andy said they would. Feel firm but not too much and so reassures me that the clutches aren't slipping. The drive is near perfect now.

So what now on the list?

So just the below left and it's exactly the GTR I would have bought if I could have dreamt one up!

1. Paintwork - so it has a few small stone chips on front bumper, and bonnet. Also some tiny rust bubbles on the rear arches where the oversized wider front tyres kick up stones backwards. So I reduced the front tyre width to the recommended 265s from 275 (305 backs) and the few extra mm has made all the difference. Been keeping an eye and no new chips (see gents smaller is better in this instance!)

With this in mind my beloved GTR is now in at the body shop having the bonnet, front spoiler and rear arches sprayed (photos to follow throughout). Once it's done I'm going to give it 2 full coats of ceramic to protect it (might go for a bit of clear wrap on the rear arches as extra protection). I should get it back in a week or so.

I know its for a good cause, but the sight of a sky blue kia picanto on my driveway is making me feel extremely depressed... 🤦‍♂️

2. Transmission - I was under the impression the latest gearbox software allows you double shift down in 2 quick clicks of the paddle. This doesn't work on mine for some reason. I have a 2015 transmission on mine so it should be possible. Auotorque upgraded this a few months ago (to LC8 I think?) and not sure if ACspeedtech made any changes to the software. Need to confirm with Chris and Andy tomorrow.

2. The smoke under WOT. So I know upgraded injectors do produce more smoke but I want to see if any tweeks can be made to reduce this as I'm cleaning the back of the car every other drive. I know its possible to make injector tweeks but don't want to sacrifice power or drivability. Waiting for Andy to get back to me.

Also I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this but if someone could confirm would appreciate it. I've got ecutek Pro kit now so want to do some data logs.

Reading the ecutek instructions and the gtr forums look I need Andy to send me the map for my car before I can capture data logs against it? I phoned AC today but Andy was busy so didn't get a call back.

Can someone please confirm?

Cheers!


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Mehdi, apologies, had a problematic car needing a bit more attention than expected yesterday.
Mistakenly assumed you had the bluetooth kit and were logging via the app, in which case it should access straight away.
If you're logging via laptop and ProEcu dongle/cable then yes, you need the matching file to have a complete list of parameters.
I'll need your 6 digit code from the top line of the software window to tag up a file:








Email me that and I'll send the file over.
Cheers!
Andy


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

ACspeedtech said:


> Hi Mehdi, apologies, had a problematic car needing a bit more attention than expected yesterday.
> Mistakenly assumed you had the bluetooth kit and were logging via the app, in which case it should access straight away.
> If you're logging via laptop and ProEcu dongle/cable then yes, you need the matching file to have a complete list of parameters.
> I'll need your 6 digit code from the top line of the software window to tag up a file:
> ...


Superb cheers Andy! Email on route in next 30 mins.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

AC are on a different level IMO, very very clever guys and absolutely will never cut corners even if it ends up costing them money.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

MG52018 said:


> Superb cheers Andy! Email on route in next 30 mins.


Andy email sent over, cheers!


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

Update to thread. So have got the car back from body shop. Very happy with the finish so I need to do a write up on the work as it was much more extensive than I'd originally planned. But first to the mechanics:

So I've finally got some data logs off to Andy at AC and he confirmed the logs are stating it is running perfectly. Bigger injectors produce some smoke so I'm happy from that perspective.

The other niggle I had was the lag on downshifts. On part throttle there was a pause when shifting down which was really irritating and ruining driving the car. It was fine under increased throttle press but the lag felt like an eternity under part throttle.

Andy sent through an updated tcm/ecu custom map within a few hours of me sending the logs, which he's used on other customer cars with success.

Loaded the maps up, clutch relearn, and test drive... Problem well and truly sorted! Down shifts are now lightning quick. It really is a perfect drive now, smooth up and down shifts when cruising and much more aggressive shifts under spirited driving which has less slip and less wear on the clutch plates. All credit to AC speedtech yet again.

It's now exactly where I want it mechanically (apart from the ABS light coming on recently)...

It's gone off now but feel a pump recon coming up soon. Spoken to Lee at SRD to line it up.

So now to the body work. The car went into Reeves to have the bonnet and front spoiler chips and a couple tiny rust bubbles on rear arches sorted a few weeks ago. A friend of mine (Tommy) runs the body shop and I have taken all my cars there for stone chips and they have always done an absolutely pristine job. So got a phone call from Tommy who advised they had taken the rust spots back and the rear quarter panels had a few other stone chips which needed sorting, plus they had found stone chips and marks on both the doors, and both front wings.

They know I have chronic ocd with my cars so wanted to ensure they give me the option to make it look perfect. He called me in to have a look and he went through every spot in detail with me.

He also said that there is no protection on the inside of the arches (e.g. Waxoyle or whatever).

So both wings, front spoiler, bonnet, both doors and both full quarter panels had to be corrected.

I should have been a bit disappointed that it would be costing more but I trusted Reeves with the advice that to get it looking immaculate it would need a bit more work (plus all I could think about is how good it'd look after) !! So I said my goodbyes and gave the green light to go ahead.

Over the course of the next few weeks I got regular updates and photos from reeves. Fantastic communication throughout.

So to summarise. Car fully stripped back, trims, mirrors, bumper, handles all taken off, paintwork taken back, all rust spots fully treated, stone chips sorted on all panels, rust proofing applied to inner arches, full paint application to all full panels (no 'blending in' or part panels). Amazed by the attention to detail. I also wanted to start her a couple of times as she was parked up for a few weeks. They let me visit the workshop and start her up and move her to avoid flat spots on the tyres.

Then the day came, got the call to say it had a full polish and ready to collect.....🤩

I can't really use words to sum up how the car looks, it wouldn't do it justice unless you saw it in the flesh. But if I had to dream up my perfect car this is now it...its a ten year old gtr but looks brand new.

Reeves have been brilliant again and here's a shameless plug, if you want to get any body work done for your gtr pm me, or give Tommy a call at reeves, he will look after you. He did a fantastic deal for me. (Other body shops are available!)

So finally last thing I'm doing is having a double layer of ceramic coating applied on Monday to protect the old girl for many years to come. I'll add some photos of the paintwork process from start to finish shortly as well and some final ones once the ceramic coats have gone on.

Cheers MGS


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

Here are some photos. Order of the photos are jumbled up but my phone is painfully slow and didn't have the will to upload them again...


----------



## CammyL (Aug 9, 2020)

Just curious how many miles you bought the car with and how many you have put on it?


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

CammyL said:


> Just curious how many miles you bought the car with and how many you have put on it?


Hi Cammyl, bought it at 52k. It has 56k on the clock now. I don't do high miles. Cheers.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

Few pics during and after detail including 2 x coats of ceramic (advanced valet) If anyone's after a trustworthy, (with absolutely off the scale anal attention to detail) PM me. He's sending some more pics will post them as these are taken with my crap phone.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

All done.


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Where is detailer based and what cost, your car looks mint


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Got to say it does look really really good from the pics👍👍


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

MG52018 said:


> All done.
> View attachment 263503
> View attachment 263504
> View attachment 263506





cotter said:


> Where is detailer based and what cost, your car looks mint


Cheers cotter, very very happy with it as its completely stone chip and rust bubble free and looks like a new car. The new paint job and ceramic coating combined really do the ultimate silver colour justice. 

Detailer is Stephen Clyde (advanced valet) based in Thakeham, close to Steyning in West Sussex 01903-743638. I paid £450 but obviously this was tailored for what mine needed. If you get it done post some pics! 

All the best. 👍


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

herman said:


> Got to say it does look really really good from the pics👍👍


Cheers Herman. 👍


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

MG52018 said:


> Cheers cotter, very very happy with it as its completely stone chip and rust bubble free and looks like a new car. The new paint job and ceramic coating combined really do the ultimate silver colour justice.
> 
> Detailer is Stephen Clyde (advanced valet) based in Thakeham, close to Steyning in West Sussex 01903-743638. I paid £450 but obviously this was tailored for what mine needed. If you get it done post some pics!
> 
> All the best. 👍


Thanx for info mate, bit far away for me shame as very good price


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

Howdee girls and boys. So now I have the GTR where I want it, I want to future proof her so after some input from this forum.

I've started to have a nose around for forging/rebuilding the engine. I've decided definitely pistons and rods (not just rods) as I have OCD (and in case I do ever want more power) but for now it's just a case of safe guarding the engine with a solid build and components.

As said previously I don't track or launch the car and I'm not chasing huge power figures, but if a bit more was a by-product from a forged engine build, I wouldn't complain!

I want to keep the engine sound and driveability as close to what I have now as its my daily driver. I love the general clunkiness and mechanical sounds of the GTR. But what I don't want is piston slap, gearbox whines, jerky break neck gearchanges, huge turbo lag etc. Etc.

It is mainly standard apart from upgraded injectors and a russ fellows exhaust (with twin sports cats and ecutek latest version) done by ACspeedtech. The car has been really well looked after all its life and has a MY2015 transmission.

My first port of call for the work was AC speedtech as my dealings with them so far has been top notch. But after numerous calls and several chaser emails, I've not had a response for options or a quote so I've given up.

So I've spoken to Litchfields today and they have given a few options for the build including the possibility of turbos.

So main 2 questions are:

1. Turbos - for what I'm after, are they worth doing? Reason I ask is, Litchfield advised with the forged piston/rods engine rebuild (plus turbos) they could up the power but they would cap the torque to protect the transmission/clutch. Then at later date (when I've sold my remaining kidney) I could upgrade trans/clutches, then unleash the torque. But does the upgrade clutch, trans pack take it to that level I DON'T want impacting the driveability? I know driving experience is subjective hence just after a few varying opinions.

2. Anyone recommend any other places who offer the above rebuild/forged options and do a top notch job at a reasonable cost? I just want to ensure I look at all avenues.

Cheers

MGS


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you need to settle on a bhp/torque number and build around that.

Your probably going to find some niggles once the motors out, so I’d make sure there’s some excess funds outside of your budget.

I personally like Litchfield’s setup, I am not saying there any better or worse than other tuners but i’d feel comfortable dropping my car off there.

keep us posted with updates.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

Skint said:


> I think you need to settle on a bhp/torque number and build around that.
> 
> Your probably going to find some niggles once the motors out, so I’d make sure there’s some excess funds outside of your budget.
> 
> ...


Cheers for response skint and good shout re: the extra costs. Litchfield did advise timing chain + gubbins and possibly a few other bits (water pump etc.)

Regarding bhp/torque figures, I am happy with what I have and my target is to safe guard the engine, but longer term, probably my ideal nirvana would be the strongest figures possible whilst keeping as much of the current driveability/sound.

I really want it to retain its road car and GT qualities, and to be able the drive in any weather with decent grip.

My guess is probably 750-800 bhp 700-750 torque is my ultimate figures longer term and assume north of 800/750 it becomes less of a daily driver, but I'm just speculating here.

Any input from anyone who has a car with these type of figures would be appreciated!


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Litchfield are very helpful i found as i was going down this route. Mine was a 4.5 and tbh i was getting worried about the rods as it had done 55k and the previous owner had tracked the car. I was going pistons/rods efr turbo and my aim was around the 850/700 mark with also a few gearbox mods. Its not cheap,but by coinincidence the opportunatety to trade her in for a much lower mileage and powerful car came about and it actually worked out cheaper for me to do that. 
Now i know your situation is probably different as you have spent alot on the bodywork etc,but if your aim is for 700 -750 torque,but you need to budget for 20 -25k at least with the turbos. I had hybrids on mine and they maxed out at 800hp approximately,but was told i would need forged gears for over 670 torque. then its big money. To be fair another option that you may be happy with is a rebuild and the nismo hybribs,superstock intercooler and thats 750 hp.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> Litchfield are very helpful i found as i was going down this route. Mine was a 4.5 and tbh i was getting worried about the rods as it had done 55k and the previous owner had tracked the car. I was going pistons/rods efr turbo and my aim was around the 850/700 mark with also a few gearbox mods. Its not cheap,but by coinincidence the opportunatety to trade her in for a much lower mileage and powerful car came about and it actually worked out cheaper for me to do that.
> Now i know your situation is probably different as you have spent alot on the bodywork etc,but if your aim is for 700 -750 torque,but you need to budget for 20 -25k at least with the turbos. I had hybrids on mine and they maxed out at 800hp approximately,but was told i would need forged gears for over 670 torque. then its big money. To be fair another option that you may be happy with is a rebuild and the nismo hybribs,superstock intercooler and thats 750 hp.


Cheers Paul very helpful.  

Yes as you said lot of effort getting body work future proofed. Also the new 2015 trans fitted has only covered 30k so for me she's a keeper. 

So £20k-£25k is out of my budget but assume this includes the trans/clutch upgrades. With this in mind I think I'm clearer on what route I'm going to go down. 

1. Forged rebuilt engine with pistons and rods plus timing chain and other bits which may need doing. 

2. Uprated turbos (rated 750-800 bhp) whilst engines out. I do want to choose these carefully as I want to retain the current characteristics of the car and have the ability to pull from low down the rev range. Loads of lag doesn't appeal to me. I currently avoid low down WOT pulls to protect the engine but shouldn't have to when I go forged! 

3. Torque capped at 650ish to protect trans and clutch pack. Once I can afford the trans/clutch upgrades assume updated map can release the extra torque. 

Paul, the more powerful GTR you have now is that at 4.5/5 stage and is the torque capped? Has it had trans/clutch upgrades + turbos and if so how's the drive compared to say a 4.25? In particular the low down driveability, lag, and gear changes?

Cheers


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Whilst the engine is out might as well do turbos.
IHI hybrids are reasonable money- £3k from memory plus your cores.
There was a lad selling a used set last week for £1800 on a Facebook page so can get a 'bargain' if you look around. Whether LM will fit them having not supplied them is another question.


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

MG52018 said:


> Cheers Paul very helpful.
> 
> Yes as you said lot of effort getting body work future proofed. Also the new 2015 trans fitted has only covered 30k so for me she's a keeper.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

As said hybrids are just under the 2k mark and very responsive turbos and generate more power over 5 rpm. I believe they can run 1.6 bar max,so if you want a very responsive bullit proof car you cant go wrong. Again torque is capped because the gears. 

My new car is in a different league at 1006/780. Its such a rush and im still getting used to it and so far only had it to 1.6 bar and mapped to 2 bar.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> As said hybrids are just under the 2k mark and very responsive turbos and generate more power over 5 rpm. I believe they can run 1.6 bar max,so if you want a very responsive bullit proof car you cant go wrong. Again torque is capped because the gears.
> 
> My new car is in a different league at 1006/780. Its such a rush and im still getting used to it and so far only had it to 1.6 bar and mapped to 2 bar.


Yes think I will definitely do turbos which will be perfect for what I'm after. 

Holy crap.. Yours is a different league... 😈

How does it compare to your 4.5 in terms of day to day driveability? Just interested to see main differences between a modified and seriously modified GTR.


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

I dont daily them,bit of a weekend ,nice weather toy. So far so good,just as easy to drive,clutches are quite fierce and all a bit noisier. A little more lag,but when it comes in its day and night difference. If you log on to Calvins car diary,theres a full review on the car mate. Its the cleanest and fastest car iv owned.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

PaulcbaGtr said:


> I dont daily them,bit of a weekend ,nice weather toy. So far so good,just as easy to drive,clutches are quite fierce and all a bit noisier. A little more lag,but when it comes in its day and night difference. If you log on to Calvins car diary,theres a full review on the car mate. Its the cleanest and fastest car iv owned.


Thanks for responses, I'll take a look this evening! 👍


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d go with efr turbo’s, still the winner in turbo tech. My only concern is the Turbine housings, they crack way too often. A full frame kits ideal but big money.

Id be getting the motor out locally and send it to Tim Radley @ race developments, his motors go well and are reliable.


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

MG52018 said:


> Thanks for responses, I'll take a look this evening! 👍





MG52018 said:


> Thanks for responses, I'll take a look this evening! 👍





PaulcbaGtr said:


> As said hybrids are just under the 2k mark and very responsive turbos and generate more power over 5 rpm. I believe they can run 1.6 bar max,so if you want a very responsive bullit proof car you cant go wrong. Again torque is capped because the gears.
> 
> My new car is in a different league at 1006/780. Its such a rush and im still getting used to it and so far only had it to 1.6 bar and mapped to 2 bar.


Had a look at the write up and vid on the drive of your car. That is mental! I can imagine it's a handful in the wet with those levels of torque/power. Brilliant to watch and gives me a good gauge for what a car at that level drives like, too nuts for me and my daily drive!


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

Skint said:


> I’d go with efr turbo’s, still the winner in turbo tech. My only concern is the Turbine housings, they crack way too often. A full frame kits ideal but big money.
> 
> Id be getting the motor out locally and send it to Tim Radley @ race developments, his motors go well and are reliable.


Cheers, 👍. Saw a couple of positive comments about Tim a while back but couldn't find the details when I looked recently. Will give him a shout and see how they compare to Litchfields.


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

MG52018 said:


> Had a look at the write up and vid on the drive of your car. That is mental! I can imagine it's a handful in the wet with those levels of torque/power. Brilliant to watch and gives me a good gauge for what a car at that level drives like, too nuts for me and my daily drive!


Iv not turned it up yet mate,running it at 1.6. Not sure whats thats running at,but i will wait until its dry and an open road to turn it up to 2 bar. 
Im enjoying your thread,you seem very passionate and its not easy what route to take,as there is so many options. Keep up the good work mate


----------



## MG52018 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi guys, hope you're all keeping well. As I know some have been following my post to say unfortunately and with an extremely heavy heart, I am selling my beloved GTR.

As you're all aware from my threads, I bought the car as a long term keeper and I had got her exactly where I wanted. In my view it was the perfect balance of a GT car with supercar levels of power, but at what I saw as the 'utopian' level of upgrades. Enough to get the most out of this hugely capable car, without losing the driveability factor which GTRs are capable of. I have done long journeys in it and not stepped out of it at the end with back pain from overly hard suspension or my ears bleeding from gear box whine, piston slap and drone from a de-catted exhaust.

I'm selling as we're moving house and needs must. I am happy about the house move but well and truly mortified about parting with my GTR. I'm not ashamed to admit even as a 40 ahem....'something' year old man, its choking me up as it has been a dream car of mine for years. 

So I'm listing the below as the history of the car and what work I've had done to it in my ownership. 

History


Car has been maintained by Middlehurst in its early life then by ACspeedtech for regular maintenance
I've used ACspeedtech for its main upgrades but as they are a million miles away from me I've also used Autotorque and SRD tuning for servicing as they are closer to me
The car has all a huge file of paperwork which shows all the work completed

Maintenance/Upgrade work done in my ownership in last year


Service completed by SRD in December 2020
ABS Pump refurbished October last year (5 year warranty)
Superpro front bushing and geo completed in May last year by ACspeetech
1050cc injectors fitted in May last year, (AIT sensor) plus custom map and latest ECUTEK software by ACspeetech
Russ Fellows custom Y-pipe (high cell sports cats) fitted in May last year by ACspeedtech
4 x new TPMS sensors fitted in April last year
New grooved AP discs and Ferodo DS2500s fitted by Autotorque in March last year - (lots of pad life, discs look new still) and no brake squeal!
Rear drop links replaced by SRD in February last year
Major service completed on purchase by Autotorque including engine, transmission and diff oils in February last year.
4 x new Michelin Pilot Sport 4s fitted (305 at back and 265 front as per recommendation from Litchfield) - lots of tread left on these

Other bits

- Bodywork - You guys have see the thread on the body work. Huge amount of time and effort gone into getting it looking as it should and future proofed, all rust spots treated around rear arches where these normally suffer. Front end stone chips all resolved and brought back to full glory. Inner arches etc. all treated. 2 x coats of ceramic coating added by professional detailer. All pictures of the work on my thread and it really does look stunning in the flesh! 

- Underneath - It is extremely clean underneath - Have had several comments when the car has been on a ramp on how clean and rust free it is underneath. 

- Transmission - A huge bonus on this car is it had a brand new transmission fitted in November 2015 under Nissan Warranty. This is documented and stamped with transmission serial number in the book and verified by Nissan UK. These transmissions cost £28K!!!! Note: This was replaced due to a noisy transmission. 

Summary 

I can honestly say she runs absolutely perfectly, all the right sounds and whistles and reassuring clunks when engaging gear and pulling through the gears. She handles superbly following the geo and bushing work by ACSpeedtech.

She pulls like a train and has a superb and smooth power delivery all the way through the rev range. It has been mainly a stage 1ish car up until Feb last year when I bought it at 53k miles (so capped at 560 odd BHP) and then 650 BHP and capped torque from May last year when AC speedtech upgraded the injectors and fitted dual sports cats. It has now covered 61K. 

I don't WOT accelerate low down the rev range. My driving style is to accelerate from 3500 RPM to higher in the rev range and it never sees the red line. Also I do NOT launch, track or trash the car. You could say my driving style is 'nanny Esque' but it has that much power that driving it the way I do means I can enjoy it without losing my license. 

It is a completely straight car, HPI clear and has passed its recent MOT with no advisories.

I will be truly gutted to part ownership but reaching out to this community first as hoping it will go to a good home (before I sell it through other channels). I will closely watch this forum as this will 100% not be the last time I own a GTR, it has been one of the most rewarding experiences of my life. The general chat, support and like minded people on this forum will spur me on to get one again as soon as possible. 

I am willing to consider sensible offers but if they don't start with a '3' and are not followed by a mixture of 4 other digits I will not entertain them! If you may be interested please PM me. 

Regards

MGS


----------

